# Turkey still frozen in Brine?



## bakerman (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey,

I got a turkey in the fridge "thawing". Not a biggun at 14 lbs. But it's been 2 days and it's still frozen. I was hoping to put it in the brine today for a Sunday smoke. Checked it this AM on my way out to work and it's still frozen.

My question is can I put it partially frozen in the brine? Would that be safe? This is my first time smoking a turkey so I want to make sure I don't waste my time or inflict possible illness on the eaters. Will the brine help thaw the bird? I was planning on a 24 hour bath for it . Rest it for a few hours ,inject it with butter, season it and into the smoker. The brine will be made tonight. I will ( depending on what you all have to say) then put the bird into the brine.

Next time I will go to a poultry farm and get a fresh one but time didn't permit.

Thanks in advance.

Bman


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 19, 2012)

From what I remember it's not a good idea to put a frozen bird in a brine. Can you throw it in the sink or in a cooler with cold water to speed up the thawing process?


----------



## bakerman (Oct 19, 2012)

From what I've read once you do that you have to cook it in the oven right away. You cannot smoke it.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 19, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> From what I remember it's not a good idea to put a frozen bird in a brine. Can you throw it in the sink or in a cooler with cold water to speed up the thawing process?


X 2 on that . Put in sink or cooler filled with water slowly run cold water over it that way fresh cold water is always going into the sink/cooler. Not the best way but if you can't wait for it to thaw out.

And you can still smoke it.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 19, 2012)

Bakerman said:


> From what I've read once you do that you have to cook it in the oven right away. You cannot smoke it.


Hmm can't say that I have ever heard that. Every year I smoke 6-10 turkeys before Thanksgiving and I always thaw them in a big cooler full of cold water and then brine them for a day and then they get smoked. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but as long as the meat doesn't ever get over 40 degrees I don't see what the issue would be?


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 19, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> Hmm can't say that I have ever heard that. Every year I smoke 6-10 turkeys before Thanksgiving and I always thaw them in a big cooler full of cold water and then brine them for a day and then they get smoked. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but as long as the meat doesn't ever get over 40 degrees I don't see what the issue would be?



You can use this method as long as you keep the cold water running slightly. Done it many times myself. It is an approved method for the state of Florida health department. It is not the prefered method as thawing in the fridge over time is.

You can place the turkey in the brine if it is slightly frozen or still stif to move a bit...


----------



## bakerman (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay then I will try the running water tonight while the brine is made. Hopefully it's had another day (while I'm at work) to thaw some. That would help a lot.

One way or another it's going in the brine tonight. So if you all don't hear back from me I will have succumbed to food poisoning............


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 19, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> You can place the turkey in the brine if it is slightly frozen or still stif to move a bit...


I'd say you can definitely add the bird into the brine before it's totally thawed as nothing bad should happen as long as your temps stay below 40 so in the aspect of safety your fine but if I remember right the brine won't work the way it should if the bird is still frozen. That is why I was suggesting you thaw if fully before you brine it. Hopefully someone  can elaborate more on that who knows for sure.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, I've done many a Bird that was _somewhat_ frozen ; Legs/Thighs and Wings move some , and yes, 40° is max. and -37° better - with plain water. Then Brine and season heavily. Seems their solution it's preserved in changes you the flavor (tasteless) unless injected . Do this from inside a Spatchcocked Bird's Breast .Crack the breast and remove the Pully Bone (for carving ease) and pull the skin back on the Legs/Thighs . You can use EVOO mixed with Seasonings under the breast and as far as you can get up the Thigh. Put your Rub mix on the outside of the skin ,cook @ 300° till 170° in the Thigh and 165° or so in the Breast .Start Breast up and Flip half way for a good skin.

You should be good,have fun and...


----------



## bakerman (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay so following your instruction I did the following:

Ran cold water over the bird to speed up thawing. After about 2 hours placed the bird in the brine. Brined for 24 hrs.Pulled the bird out rinsed and dried off. Back in the fridge for 12 hrs.

Next day inserted aromatics into the cavity. Rubbed under the skin. Injected with butter and oiled the outside skin.

Into the 300 degree smoker for 4hrs. Removed @ 160 degrees breast, 205 degree thigh. Rest for 45 minutes, then carve.

Superb turkey, juicy, flavorful and devoured.

Thanks to all for the help. I'm all ready for Thanksgiving now.

Bman

P.S. no pictures sorry


----------

